# MoYu HuaLong vs. MoYu AoLong v2



## iiR0NiiC S0LV3R (Apr 25, 2015)

Hello I am looking for a new speed cube I have been wanting a new Moyu for a while now but which is better? I noticed that Moyu released a new cube the HuaLong and almost every one has liked it but is it better than the Aolong v2?!?!


Answer thoes questions and with it put the lube that works best with the cube. 

Thanks,
iiR0NiiC S0LV3R


----------



## biscuit (Apr 26, 2015)

It depends what you like. I have had my aolong v2 since December and have done probably 5-7000 solves.(really not sure) I have it lubed with traxxas 50k (only the pieces not the hard ware). It's not that fast but if you like a bit of a slower cube is great. On top of that it is super stable. I think I have had one pop on it (I still don't know how I did it) It feels a bit sandy and crisp. I got my hualong last Saturday and it was immediately way faster then my aolong. I have done about 160 solves on it and it's lost it's scratchiness that it original had. It still is a bit to fast for me but I am getting better with it. It's almost the opposite of the aolong super fast smooth and very unstable. I like the speed and once I lube the pieces it may get even faster. I will probably have to over lube it a bit to get it a speed I can really control. So if you like fast cubes and don't mind it felling a bit unstable go for the hualong. If you like a bit of a slower more stable cube go for the aolong. That being said the hualong is a couple of dollars more expensive.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Apr 26, 2015)

I like my AoLong more than my HuaLong. 

The HuaLong is without a doubt faster, but I am much more accurate with the AoLong. I am a much bigger fan of the YueYing. 

Basically a more controllable, and structurally sound (cubic) version of the HuaLong.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 26, 2015)

I like my HuaLong much better. To be honest you don't really need to lube it unless you want to slow it down. I still put a tiny bit in mine to make it a little quieter, Traxxas 30K differential oil.


----------



## iiR0NiiC S0LV3R (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks every one who helped


----------

